# Newbie from Tennessee



## rip (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi ya'll, just got a new smoker and have been reading threads on the site to help me out. And I have to tell ya'll this is the best smoking site I have seen. I bought a BBQ grillware vertical gas smoker,I Know, I know it's not a wood burner, or charcoal, I have had two charcoal smokers and I couldn't cook anything worth eatting. But I got to say I came across this site about three weeks ago and have smoked up some good eats. Thanks for a great site and hope to learn alot more here. 
Rusty Carter
Somerville, Tennessee


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF rusty, Don't worry you will fit wright in with your gas burner. Plenty of folks around here burn gas, I'm sure we can help you out.

Ask questions and you will receive answers. See you in the forums.


----------



## richtee (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey- Welcome to SMF Rusty! Glad to hear you are learnin' the true thin an' blue. Amazing what ruining an estimated 3.5 million pounds of meat across all the members here at one time or another can teach us...LOL! Betcha you get those coal units up again too...  ;{)

Enjoy!


----------



## meowey (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Keep reading and ask lots of questions, the friendly folk here will make answer!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## desert smokin (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Nothing wrong with a gas smoker. I'm a GOSM profane smoker person. We hold our heads up high. Lookin forward to hearing about your smoking adventures and seeing lots of Q-view.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Rusty. Like you, alot of folks have stumbled upon this great site looking to put their smokers to better use.  I hope you still have your charcoal burners-there is a number of modifications that you can do to them and have them work alot better.

Lot of great tips here as well as recipes and q-view. Stick around and in no time you too will be the "Que guru" in your neighborhood!

Enjoy!


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to *SMF*.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome, Rusty! I'm sure you figured out by now that there are lots of friendly folks here. Glad to have you here at SMF.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome in, Rusty.  You'll surely get lots of help here!  Folks here are eager to help.  I look forward to your input.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Rusty. Remember that it's the cook not the smoker that turns out the great Q.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, remember questions are always welcome here.


----------



## richtee (Oct 30, 2007)

Heh... Ya never cussed at me!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 30, 2007)

*Hey Rusty, welcome and I look forward to your input. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*   I have a BBQ Grillware too.  It does a fine job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Rusty, glad you found the SMF inviting. Kepp reading around the site and you'll take the learning curve with ease. If you have any questions, feel free to ask, our friendly members will respond.


----------



## rip (Oct 30, 2007)

A big thanks to all ya'll, I think I'm go'na like it here.


----------



## jts70 (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## monstah (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  I use an electric smoker and haven't been chastised once for it on this site. Now, being a Red Sox fan is a different story...


----------



## phil s (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## rip (Oct 30, 2007)

RED SOX!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  j/k


----------



## pescadero (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome.  Good to have you on board.  One of the other guys said he was a profane smoker.  don't know if that was a slip or the truth.  I am a  GOSM vertical propane smoker myself.  And must admit to being a profane smoker sometimes too.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know you will enjoy yourself.  You will be glad you joined.

If you haven't already, make sure you sign up for Jeff's 5 day E-Course.

Skip


----------



## roger (Oct 30, 2007)

Rusty,

Welcome to SMF, remember it don't matter what your smoke'n with as long as your smoke'n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!


----------



## linbru (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Rusty!!!

Thought that face looked familiar from the BOC.

I am here to tell you all that Rusty is a great guy and you will love his humerous outlook on things.

Rusty, I go by screen on that fishing site and I just arrived here too.  This place reminds me of the BOC by it's friendlyness and support.

I think I am going to love this place too.


----------



## gramason (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome, don't give up on the charcoal, once you get it you will turn out some great food. I use charcoal, and with the help I found one this site the food gets better every time.


----------



## rip (Nov 1, 2007)

How are you screen, good to see you again. Yep I like it here too.


----------



## flyin'illini (Nov 1, 2007)

Rusty, Welcome.  I am newbie and decided to go non-charcoal/wood as well. (electric ECB)   I have a lot to learn.  Temp control being the main challenge so far. (done it only twice though)


----------



## badss (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi ya Rusty and welcome. There is just a great bunch of people here and you'll find that it'll be one of the first things you check on in the morning and one of the last in yer day! The amount of talent here is overwhelming !!! Great bunch of people that don't mind extending themselves to help out. Best forum going that I ever came accross ! Cheers bud!
BADSS


----------



## linbru (Nov 1, 2007)

Rusty - I'm great,  Did you ever see such a site like this or ever thought you would?  This is just like the BOC with info.  So friendly here too with all the pros willing to help. I have been reading and reading and have learned so much in just a few days. Now all I have to do is find me a smoker so I can get started.

You will become such a pro that you'll be preparing the meet at next year BOC National! LOL

Tight lines!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome Rusty -

You've found a great place to learn Que with good friend to help you out! ENjoy!


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.  I'm rather new myself and have learned a lot in a short time.


----------



## reents (Nov 2, 2007)

be sure to take the free smoking 5 day course you will learn a lot 
kind of a new myself and have been doing this for over 20 years off and on and still learning how to do things.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Your skills will definatly improve, with all the informatiom you cand find here!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome, Rusty. Lots of friendly folks here and the different types of smokers are as varied as the forum members. Plenty of help and we love to share the adventures of others.


----------

